# Pomegranate wood



## leenollie (May 20, 2004)

Greetings all,

Has anyone turned pens using Pomegranate wood? What does the wood look like turned? They are going to tear out a tree(?) at my work around the middle of next month and am wondering if it will be worth my while to get some.

Lee Biggers
The ever curious pen turner


----------



## ilikewood (May 20, 2004)

I've got a question for you....when is ANY wood not worth getting some?  If you can get some, I'll trade you something for it just because I don't have it and have never seen it sold as an item before.  By all means...good or bad...it is worth getting!

Bill
(I think my username "ilikewood" says it all) []


----------



## leenollie (May 20, 2004)

You're right, Bill. I'm going to get some when they pull it out. Since it is going to still be green, I'm going to have to dry it first. Heck, I'm even looking at my neighbor's Arizona Ash tree, thinking what the wood would look like.

Lee Biggers
The ever curious pen turner []


----------



## ilikewood (May 20, 2004)

Hey Lee,
Do you think your neighbors would get suspicious if you ordered a real nice saw and night vision goggles?  [] 
I hope you know I am just kidding!
Bill


----------



## Old Griz (May 20, 2004)

Lee... just remember to wait until the neighbors are on vacation.... still have not found out a way to totally silence a chainsaw... and there is a big old cherry tree on my FIL's farm across the road... LOL..


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2004)

Lee,
  Just send me a big ol chunk of that Pomegranate, and I'll give you an indepth answer to your question.
Tom, as for the neighbors cherry tree. very straight faced, a litle wide eyed if you can manage it. inform them that it has a little known but gearanteed disease. something like poison berry bug disease or something. they may even offer to pay you to get it out of there.


----------



## Scott (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />
> Tom, as for the neighbors cherry tree. very straight faced, a litle wide eyed if you can manage it. inform them that it has a little known but gearanteed disease. something like poison berry bug disease or something. they may even offer to pay you to get it out of there.



I had to laugh at this!  Because I have been tempted to do something like this.  Close to where I work there is an old maple tree that is extremely burled for about fifteen feet up the trunk.  It sits in front of a lawyers office, and he parks his BMW next to it.  I've been thinking that the next time I see him, I'll say "Geez, aren't you worried that old diseased tree will fall over on your car?"  If I get an encouraging response, I would slip in that I would pay for it's removal if I can keep the wood!  [}]

Scott.


----------



## leenollie (May 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott - I wouldn't call it an evil thought...You are just trying to do a good christian act by letting him know that if the tree _does_ fall on his car, the cost of the damage would far greater than the cost of the removal. In addition, since he is not going to be paying for the removal, he may be more inclined to agree with the removal. Just because you will be keeping the wood doesn't make the intention evil. BTW, if you do get the wood, how 'bout setting up a swap? []

Lee Biggers
The ever curious pen turner []


----------



## Paul Russell (May 24, 2004)

Evil would be pointing out that funny color on the base of the trunk that MIGHT be spalting and indicate a weakening of the tree which COULD lead to premature collapse.


----------



## daledut (May 24, 2004)

My understanding is that burl is a disese process and or bug infestation. It REALLY does weaken and often kills a tree in time. So you are doing the lawyer a real service by getting rid of that burl infested... I mean bug infested tree.


----------



## leenollie (Jul 1, 2004)

Well guys, they're putting up the fence for our new building. Unfortunately, the Pomegranate tree is not going to be one that they are going to remove. [] Maybe I can persuade the landscapers to cut off a small bit for me to try. One can only hope.

Lee Biggers
The ever curious pen turner []


----------



## melchioe (Jul 2, 2004)

I read the posting about the difficulty of silencing the chainsaw, and my wife reminded me of the two-man crosscut saw in the basement - a buck saw could help here too.  Goes well with the night-vision goggles.  [}]


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 2, 2004)

Now THERE's a good wife!  Is she going to be lookout or will she actually grab the other end of the saw?


----------



## melchioe (Jul 2, 2004)

She knows how to use it - and she's addicted to fountain pens.  Good combination, in my book.  Maybe we'll get the daughter to be a lookout.  The family that cuts wood together....  [}][8D]


----------

